# Optical Forums > Optical Marketplace >  Tons of overstock and closeouts . Optical & Sun

## Discount-Eyewear

So many brands . All price points. Assorted lots - pick and choose. 15 years selling closeouts. Tiny sample of what there is to choose from .

----------


## Rodney Robertson

Hello,
How may I see what you are selling as close outs bd get pricing?

----------


## Discount-Eyewear

> Hello,
> How may I see what you are selling as close outs bd get pricing?


Please private message me or post your email address here and I will contact you . Thank you !

----------

